
Ask HN: What tools do you use to program on remote machines? - mahostahc
Basically at the moment I ssh into the machine and use tmux and nano to run things and edit code. Everytime something goes down&#x2F;wrong, I ssh into it again and then fix it. I was wondering if there are better ways to do all this?
======
quitt
I use Vim. With Vim 8+, theres a terminal command, :term, that works well. You
may have to build from source because most package managers have older
versions of Vim.

I use `mosh`, [https://mosh.org](https://mosh.org), for keeping connections
alive.

The combination of the two makes working on remote machines a breeze.

